
Ask HN: Help me get my life back. - efiusiqei
Hello HNers,<p>I'm posting with a new username, don't want to disclose my identity.<p>ADDICTION
=========
I'm seriously addicted to an Internet and entrepreneurship activities. It's not worth than a drugs... Most of you will get what I mean, that feeling when you can't think about outside world.<p>PERSONAL LIFE
=============
I have a girlfriend (soon to become wife). My personal life is being damaged because my above mentioned illness. I can't compromise enough time to her, even if I do I still think about my projects.<p>I tried an "Information Diet", to eliminate all the worthless activities like FB, surfing without a purpose, etc... Even went outdoors but day after day I feel that I'm changing to the bad. This hurts both my personal life and my productivity.<p>PROBLEM
=======
I also know how to achieve what I want, but as I go deeper I encourage another problem: If I focus on my projects, I hurt my personal life and this demotivates me. If I focus on personal life, I still think on my project.<p>PURPOSE
=======
In general I know what I want from the life, among the most important things are my personal life (wife, family, friends...) and the work (startups, projects, coding...).<p>ROUTINE
=======
Here's what my daily routine looks like, in general I'm very self disciplined:
- Get up early (6:30) and do some project related stuff;
- Take a bath, eat a breakfast and go to work (which includes loads of coding);
- Finish work at 6:00 and go meet a GF,
- Hang out several hours together, then go to sleep at 10:30;
- Trying to do as much project related staff as I can on weekends, besides I simply rest or go outdoors;<p>Being like a robot makes me depressed, I'm kind of getting tired with the casual routine.<p>CONCLUSION
==========
I know most of you will say that I have to find the balance (I know it myself), but I would appreciate if one of you advises some realistic things.<p>Thanks in advance HNers.
======
attheodo
If you want my humble opinion my friend, you're pretty much fine. Your
addiction is quite bearable and you seem to have a pretty structured routine
which is a luxury for most of people. Maybe get some more exercice and
relax... everyone goes through some bad times every once in a while. Keep calm
and keep hustling... everything is fine..

------
epoxyhockey
Can you clarify what the problem is? The fact that you can unplug from work at
6pm until 10:30pm shows that you are enjoying your personal life.

If you are in the United States, I would say that your allotment of free time
is on par with most individuals employed at a typical corporate job.

------
michaelpinto
A really wise project manager once told me "no matter how hard you try you
can't fit ten pounds of shit into a five pound bag". If you apply this to time
management you really can't have your cake and eat it too.

So either you need to be more productive with less time on the entrepreneurial
front, or you need a personal partner who accepts that's who you are (or some
compromise combination of the two). I think the key thing to realize is that
there aren't any silver bullets when looking for these sorts of answers.

